# Special Forum Offer on La Marzocco GS/3



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

This is a Special Offer for ALL forum members - Valid until end of Dec 2014

Ideal Christmas Gift









*LM GS/3 MP £4100 + VAT*

*
LM GS/3 Auto £3,999 + VAT*

*PLUS FREE*

* Basic Barista Kit

While stock lasts!!

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk


----------

